# GTX 1060 Neuer Monitor



## Bounty66 (10. März 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

da mein Samsung Monitor (24Zoll/FHD/60HZ) nicht gut genug ist als 1. Monitor muss unbedingt ein neuer her.
Meine Frage wäre es jetzt ob es sich lohnt mit der 1060 einen WQHD Monitor zu holen oder eher einen 144HZ Monitor. 

Graka: Zotac GTX 1060 6GB

Verwendung: Pubg, RB6, BF1, LOL, GW2

Budget:  250-300 Euro

Wunsch: WQHD oder 144hz FHD (27Zoll)

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


mfg Bounty66


----------



## buggs001 (10. März 2018)

144Hz geht immer, auch wenn keine 144 fps erreicht werden nimmst Du die Vorteile schon mit.

WQHD würde ich nicht mit einer 1060 betreiben wollen.
Vor allem, da in dem anvisierten Preisbereich kein Gsync möglich ist und daher entweder die Fps oder Details runter gehen müssen.


----------



## Bounty66 (10. März 2018)

Wäre in dieser Preisklasse ein guter Monitor mit 27Zoll, 144hz, FHD und g-Sync  realisierbar? Habe bis jetzt nur einen Zowie mit 24zoll gefunden der aber nur 6 Bit hat.


----------



## Chinaquads (10. März 2018)

300 €, 144Hz, 27" und G-Sync ?

Google ist dein Freund: LCD-Monitore im Preisvergleich

Mindestens 380€, wobei ich persönlich nicht mehr auf das Full HD Pferd setzen würde.

Wenn du doch eh schon gsync dir kaufen möchtest ( wofür auch immer ), kannst dir dann auch einen WQHD Monitor holen.

Kostet halt entsprechend.


----------



## Bounty66 (10. März 2018)

Ich dachte mit g-Sync habe ich kein tearing bei dem Monitor? Naja ehrlich gesagt kenne ich mich auch nicht wirklich gut aus. Was ich genau will versuche ich mal zu erklären:

Ich will ehrlich gesagt kein FHD und 24 Zoll. Am liebsten wäre mir WQHD da ich wenn ich an meinem MacBook surfe es viel schärfer ist als an meinem Pc was mich echt stört. Das Problem ist das ich mit der 1060 wie es aussieht nicht auf WQHD mit 144hz komme? Wie gesagt bin echt neu auf dem Gebiet und will einfach mehr hz haben und bessere quali.
Wenn es mit der graka klappen sollte wv müsste ich mein Budget erweitern?


----------



## 0ssi (10. März 2018)

Bounty66 schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre es jetzt ob es sich lohnt mit der 1060 einen WQHD Monitor zu holen oder eher einen 144HZ Monitor.


Nvidia Systemsteuerung, 3D Einstellungen, DSR Faktoren, 1.78x aktivieren, im Spiel 2560x1440 auswählen, Framerate z.B. mit FRAPS anzeigen. Mehr als 60FPS ? Dann mehr als 60HZ kaufen !


----------



## Bounty66 (11. März 2018)

Habe es getestet komme auf 60-70 fps. Also beides wird nicht hinhauen. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Wqhd oder 144hz da ich beides nicht hatte steh ich auf dem Schlauch


----------



## Bounty66 (14. März 2018)

Ich bräuchte nur noch kurz Hilfe. Habe hier einen Monitor gefunden den ich persönlich gut finde. Habe paar Tests mir angeschaut und hat alles was ich brauche. 

AOC Agon AG241QX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Taugt der was?


----------



## Ace (15. März 2018)

Schau dich mal nach einem gebrauchten* Dell S2417DG* um der noch nicht so alt ist,die liegen im Budegt von dem AOC
der ist genau richtig für dich als Gamer.Den hab ich selber gehabt und deine Spiele wie Battlefield 1 u.s.w laufen mit der GTX 1060 sehr gut darauf


----------



## Bounty66 (15. März 2018)

Ace schrieb:


> Schau dich mal nach einem gebrauchten* Dell S2417DG* um der noch nicht so alt ist,die liegen im Budegt von dem AOC
> der ist genau richtig für dich als Gamer.Den hab ich selber gehabt und deine Spiele wie Battlefield 1 u.s.w laufen mit der GTX 1060 sehr gut darauf



Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Also taugt der Aoc nicht viel wie ich das vermute? Der Dell sieht echt schick aus hat sogar Gsync aber habe gelesen dass viele Color banding mit dem Monitor haben sollen, ist das erträglich? 

Mfg


----------



## HisN (15. März 2018)

Ein Monitor überlebt zig Grafikkarten. Da lohnt es sich immer zu klotzen. Warum denkt ihr bei sowas immer kleinklein?
4k Gib ihm.


----------



## Pipo093 (15. März 2018)

welchen empfiehlt man dann aber wirklich? den AOC oder den DELL?


----------



## Ace (15. März 2018)

Da du ein Nvidia Grafikkarte hast würde ich persönlich nicht auf G-Sync verzichten, da es ja auch variabel arbeitet ab 30Hz und du somit immer ein flüssiges Game hast(kein Tearing u.s.w) , dazu die WQHD Auflösung runden das ganze noch ab mit der Schärfe.
Ob der AOC was taugt oder nicht kann ich dir nicht beantworten, der Dell hat Color Banding aber das haben fast alle und in Games habe ich davon nichts gemerkt! 
Ich bin auf ein 27" Modell gewechselt und wollte erst den großen Bruder haben Dell S2716DG, hab aber günstig einen Asus PG278QR bekommen.

Das Problem ist halt das Nvidia sich G-Sync gut bezahlen lässt gegenüber Freesync, im schnitt 150 Euro mehr für ein G-Sync Monitor.
Mit dem Dell machste nix falsch ansonsten der AOC mit Freesync kommt immer auf die Games an ob du weit über 100 FPS kommst und diese auch halten kannst wenn du starke Schwankungen hast dann kommt halt Tearing wieder ins Spiel.


----------



## Bounty66 (15. März 2018)

Ace schrieb:


> Da du ein Nvidia Grafikkarte hast würde ich persönlich nicht auf G-Sync verzichten, da es ja auch variabel arbeitet ab 30Hz und du somit immer ein flüssiges Game hast(kein Tearing u.s.w) , dazu die WQHD Auflösung runden das ganze noch ab mit der Schärfe.
> Ob der AOC was taugt oder nicht kann ich dir nicht beantworten, der Dell hat Color Banding aber das haben fast alle und in Games habe ich davon nichts gemerkt!
> Ich bin auf ein 27" Modell gewechselt und wollte erst den großen Bruder haben Dell S2716DG, hab aber günstig einen Asus PG278QR bekommen.
> 
> ...



Heißt Aoc werde ich höchstwahrscheinlich Tearing haben und beim Dell Color Banding. Aber das gute ist der Dell hat Gysyn somit würde es stabiler laufen. Ich habe leider keine gebrauchten günstigen gefunden. Muss wohl noch abwarten bis ein Angebot o.ä. auftaucht


----------



## Ace (15. März 2018)

Na ich würde so entscheiden das ich für die Zukunft bissle gerüstet wäre.
Du kannst auch einen anderen Weg gehen z.b du verkaufst deine 1060 gehst auf AMD RX 580 und nimmst einen Freesync Monitor.
Was sich da dann Rechnet ist die andere Frage, gerade bei den Grafikkarten Preise im Moment! 
Du hast bei Nvidia im Moment die bessere Auswahl an Karten und zur AMD Vega ist meine persönliche Meinung eine verarsche an die Spieler, Preise zu hoch, Leistung nicht gerade berauschend und zur Verfügbarkeit sag ich erst gar nichts, alles ein großer Witz.

Ansonsten hier mal schauen und Filter setzen was du gerne hättest und das vielleicht gebraucht mal suchen 

LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 23", Diagonale bis 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), FreeSync-/G-Sync-Maximalfrequenz: ab 144Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bounty66 (15. März 2018)

Ace schrieb:


> Na ich würde so entscheiden das ich für die Zukunft bissle gerüstet wäre.
> Du kannst auch einen anderen Weg gehen z.b du verkaufst deine 1060 gehst auf AMD RX 580 und nimmst einen Freesync Monitor.
> Was sich da dann Rechnet ist die andere Frage, gerade bei den Grafikkarten Preise im Moment!
> Du hast bei Nvidia im Moment die bessere Auswahl an Karten und zur AMD Vega ist meine persönliche Meinung eine verarsche an die Spieler, Preise zu hoch, Leistung nicht gerade berauschend und zur Verfügbarkeit sag ich erst gar nichts, alles ein großer Witz.
> ...



Vielen Dank für deinen Tipp. Aber ich glaube viel lohnt es sich nicht die graka zu verkaufen und dann ne amd zu holen. Finde momentan die Aoc sehr interessant, da die auch günstig ist im gegensatz zu den anderen Monitoren. Aber Dell hat Gsync was auch besser für die Zukunft wäre und auch allgemein mehr Sinn macht für die 1060. Aber dieses Color Banding macht mich bisschen stutzig.


----------



## Ace (15. März 2018)

Das Color Banding haben andere auch der eine mehr der andere weniger es fällt eher auf beim Filme schauen wenn es dunkle Szenen gibt,im Game hatte ich keine Auffälligkeiten.
Musst dir überlegen was mehr Sinn für dich macht.
Das einzige was geht ist du kaufst neu Testest zuhause und bei nicht gefallen nimmst du einen anderen.


----------

